# BREAKING NEWS: 2011 Touareg Information



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information*

Hi Everyone,
Just had a great conversation with my peeps at VW and got some information on the next/new Touareg that is going to leave some of you a little sad.
My sources tell me there are no plans for an Off-Road capable Touareg when the new 2011 model hits the road in the United States.
There will be an off-road package available to the rest of the world, but not here in the United States.
You also WILL NOT be able to even special order an Off-Road package for your 2011 Touareg.... it's just not going to be available to us.
And... to end speculation about a Touareg with a third-row... it is not going to happen. Mr. Jacoby at VW did talk about a cross-over being in the plans for the future with a third row... but it is NOT for the Touareg.
So, if you want Off-Road capability... get it in MY2010... or say goodbye.
As for the MotorTrend picture that was in last month's issue... don't beleive what you see. My sources tell me they have not even seen a picture of the next Touareg... and it has not even been circulated... so it's very likely that "fugly" vehicle seen in M/T is not a design or even a final design.
That's all for now.
_Modified by TREGinginCO at 5:11 PM 9-9-2009_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 5:12 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

So the 2011 Touareg will end up being closer to it's cousin, the Q7?


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (Shabbis)*

dumbfounded....







Need more input...


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (0320thGTI)*

How clueless can a company be?? OK so not everyone wants/needs Off-Road capabilities but why exclude those that do?


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Let'e wait for the official news. Not give up yet


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
There will be an off-road package available to the rest of the world, but not here in the United States.


Thanks for the helpful (but sad) info. Can't say it's a surprise though. Seems like they did the same exact thing with the Tiguan.

_Quote, originally posted by *Treggone* »_Let'e wait for the official news. Not give up yet

You're probably right. Perhaps VWoA will do an about face like they did on offering air susp. on the 2010. But it' another reminder that this vehicle is a big question-mark.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (schubie)*

Thanks for the update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The current diesel models with air are suddenly looking like the best Touaregs.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_Thanks for the update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The current diesel models with air are suddenly looking like the best Touaregs.










Agreed!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad I ordered the 2010 TDI...


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

Going after the Toyota Venza crowd?


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

It won't be a Touareg, so they shouldn't even call it one.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (mapman)*

We need a Honda pilot type crossover BAD!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_We need a Honda pilot type crossover BAD!


One is in the works.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

and a Tiguan with a longer wheel base


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (iPinch)*

VW make a SUV that has class 2 hitch, that is affordable like the Japanese grap. I have 2007 passat wagon and love it! In 4-6 years I will be in the market for a VW that I can pull a tent trailier up to 3500lbs and have more that 5 seats. What does VW have to offer, other than a Dodge right now?, A nothing. Let's get with the program VW!
I feel a little better now


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

World Car Fans has the best pics yet:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...hotos
Somebody who knows how, please post them!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What does "off-road capable" touareg mean? Adjustable air does not equal off road...so what does it mean, it won't have 4wd lo?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Code3VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_What does "off-road capable" touareg mean? Adjustable air does not equal off road...so what does it mean, it won't have 4wd lo? 
 That is probably what it will mean, no 4 lo.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeti35)*

Any talk about what engines will be available in the 2011 Touareg?
Maybe drop the V8 and keep the V6s and TDIs?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_Any talk about what engines will be available in the 2011 Touareg?
Maybe drop the V8 and keep the V6s and TDIs?

I doubt that the 2011 will have the V8 in the USA as they will not be available for 2010.
Rumor is that there will be a TDI (most likely the 3.0) and a supercharged 6cyl. Most likely from the A6 3.0T.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ryangambrill)*

Here's what "they" said today:
Expected under the hood of the new Touareg will be a 3.0 liter supercharged V6, an engine VW has also fitted to a hybrid drive system in collaboration with Porsche for the upcoming Cayenne S Hybrid. Speculation is that a Touareg hybrid may also come with that drivetrain too. The Touareg will also, of course, be fitted with VW's more powerful diesel engines, including a top-range 5.0 liter biturbo V10 TDI diesel with 350 hp and 850 Nm of torque.
Doesn't mean we'll get the V10. Here's the link with new photos. New model looks to have shrunk:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...tails


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (setinhi)*

The '11 Touareg will not be shrinking in size. In fact, much of the same platform will be used for the new one ---- with some lighter weight bits.
As for the V10... that engine is destined for the history books --- at least here in the US on the Touareg.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ That is probably what it will mean, no 4 lo.

i could see it losing the air suspension option in the us to reduce cost, but losing low end gearing and rear diff lock would be asinine for vwoa. it is what gives the touareg its character and primary selling point in its class...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_
i could see it losing the air suspension option in the us to reduce cost, but losing low end gearing and rear diff lock would be asinine for vwoa. it is what gives the touareg its character and primary selling point in its class...








Get used to it, that is how it is going to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (davidch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidch* »_
i could see it losing the air suspension option in the us to reduce cost, but losing low end gearing and rear diff lock would be asinine for vwoa. it is what gives the touareg its character and primary selling point in its class...









Have you seen Touareg sales figures lately? Its time to go to the drawing board again.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you seen Touareg sales figures lately? Its time to go to the drawing board again. 

two words... RELIABILITY and SERVICE. if you remove real 4x4 capabilities you will be removing one of the prime reasons it has been selling in spite of those two words... 











_Modified by davidch at 2:56 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (davidch)*

I'd guess real 4x4 capability needs is a very small percentage of the Touareg market...there are likely more performance SUV buyers out there than offroad buyers. VW is looking to lower pricing, so no low range transfer/no 4x4 gear will punt off the 4x4 crowd over to Land Rover or up into the Cayenne, dropping the price by $5 grand and dropping weight by a bunch will likely bring in more gains than losses.
I'm sure that's what VW is hoping at least...


----------



## snopro31 (Aug 31, 2006)

VW never does the right thing. Another failure by VW.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_

One is in the works.
 What can you tell about this one??


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (2YY4U)*

All I've been told is that a three-row crossover is in the works for the future.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (snopro31)*

Off road performance? May be only a small percentage of people who use it, but it's nice to know it's there just in case.
me


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS; 2011 Touareg Information (TREGinginCO)*

So what is the latest? Are we getting a VW Highlander or what


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you seen Touareg sales figures lately? Its time to go to the drawing board again. 

Except for brochure filler, VW has never marketed the Touareg's offroad capabilities in the US. 
Replace Volvo with VW and this is one ad I would have liked to see...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB5PEBc_SJA
Oh wait... at least VW New Zealand had a clue...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCIz42WluM0
What did we get?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXxnMctkS0
Yep, Forget offroad prowess, we have to compete against the high liners - a losing battle at best.
Where is the Touareg at SEMA Show? Where are the partnership programs like TRD for the FJ Cruiser? Ok there was the TouaregAdventure program but how many knew? How many dealers actually take the time like you to be out here working with the community; and how many dealers are utterly clueless or erroneous about the vehicle? 
Absolutely no education about what a Touareg -does- For a brand that is about utility.
Did VWOA give one **** about the transfer case or the air-suspension? I guess there were too many shopping malls in Auburn MI and now Virginia.
Sounds like VW needs to look at their own failings before they start blaming the vehicle.
There's recent quote in Automobile Magazine...

_Quote »_A source from within VW HQ explains: "We pulled the plug too late. There should not be a new VW Touareg or a new Audi Q7, and there should be no more Cayenne. These vehicles are too big, too heavy, too thirsty. They damage the brands, send out the wrong message, and are no longer socially acceptable. 

Damage the brand? VW is utility. How does Touareg engineering damage the brand? 
Too Thirsty? Nice way to undercut your TDI and upcoming hybrids.
Send the wrong message? See VWOA marketing department.
Socially acceptable? Take a look at any US freeway guys.
Oh an nice way to send a message to Slovakia. I guess the town should just fold now?
Ok guys, I know you are so incredibly hungry to sell Polos. Yep, rings true German Engineering to me. "Enthusiast" is now a word banned at VWOA (see Scirocco) Funny how when a company gets too big, they lose their sharp focus.
Drawing Board? You guys have an awesome vehicle. Just figure out how to sell it instead of turning it into a Highlander (as someone said).

_Modified by Arkarch at 4:15 PM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by Arkarch at 4:16 PM 10-30-2009_


_Modified by Arkarch at 4:59 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arkarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arkarch* »_

Drawing Board? You guys have an awesome vehicle. Just figure out how to sell it instead of turning it into a Highlander (as someone said).


Exactly!


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schubie)*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*

Found this on leftlanenews.com today. I'm a little suspect of front end styling as that appears still be a T-2 front end and it's doesn't look like it's fitting all that well.
But anyway... here's a spy photo of what could be the 2011 Touareg.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arkarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arkarch* »_
Except for brochure filler, VW has never marketed the Touareg's offroad capabilities in the US. 
Replace Volvo with VW and this is one ad I would have liked to see...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB5PEBc_SJA
Oh wait... at least VW New Zealand had a clue...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCIz42WluM0
What did we get?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXxnMctkS0
Yep, Forget offroad prowess, we have to compete against the high liners - a losing battle at best.
Where is the Touareg at SEMA Show? Where are the partnership programs like TRD for the FJ Cruiser? Ok there was the TouaregAdventure program but how many knew? How many dealers actually take the time like you to be out here working with the community; and how many dealers are utterly clueless or erroneous about the vehicle? 
Absolutely no education about what a Touareg -does- For a brand that is about utility.
Did VWOA give one **** about the transfer case or the air-suspension? I guess there were too many shopping malls in Auburn MI and now Virginia.
Sounds like VW needs to look at their own failings before they start blaming the vehicle.
There's recent quote in Automobile Magazine...
Damage the brand? VW is utility. How does Touareg engineering damage the brand? 
Too Thirsty? Nice way to undercut your TDI and upcoming hybrids.
Send the wrong message? See VWOA marketing department.
Socially acceptable? Take a look at any US freeway guys.
Oh an nice way to send a message to Slovakia. I guess the town should just fold now?
Ok guys, I know you are so incredibly hungry to sell Polos. Yep, rings true German Engineering to me. "Enthusiast" is now a word banned at VWOA (see Scirocco) Funny how when a company gets too big, they lose their sharp focus.
Drawing Board? You guys have an awesome vehicle. Just figure out how to sell it instead of turning it into a Highlander (as someone said).

_Modified by Arkarch at 4:15 PM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by Arkarch at 4:16 PM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by Arkarch at 4:59 PM 10-30-2009_

Arkarch,
Your points are very well thought out, and I agree with you, but there are some problems at least in the general marketplace of this vehicle.
It does not help that in 2004 this vehicle single handedly killed our CR ratings as well as JD power (and as much as these firms are a huge racket, they are respected by consumers) for the next 3-4 years. The vehicle was never marketed after the first year (a huge mistake IMO) and with poor residuals and constant 0% financing available on 3.6 models (4.2 when it was available) shows the vehicle needs a huge incentive to move it off the showroom floor. IMO VW overbuilt this car to what we needed it for, period. Its too heavy and I have only sold one to a customer who has taken theirs offroad so I dont think reaching out to a small niche group will save the car, I am sorry if this opinion offends you but its the truth, we need to sell a lot more than what we are selling right now (in 04 IIRC we sold around 25k units, I think we will barely break 10K this year) to make this a viable player in the VW lineup. $40k for a base V6 Touareg is a LOT of coin for the car, granted it does things at that price point that no car can touch but coming from someone who deals with the general public on the car 99% could care less as they dont need 7000lb towing, be able to cross a small river or climb a 45 degree angle at a 35 degree slant, it just is not in their plans at all. I would not mind an enthusiast variant to keep that engineering alive but honestly, it costs money and money is a HUGE problem with this car as most other luxo SUV models lease for similar money and in badge concious LA, that puts the nail in the coffin. I hope they give it a fighting chance and make it a competitive vehicle for the marketplace but in their chase to 800,000 units a year there will be some casualties and it looks like the Touareg will be one of them, or at least in the version we all know and love. When the time comes to replace my beloved 2006 TDI Jetta I will look long and hard for a nice 2008 V10 or a nice 2010 V6TDI to fill what I am looking for.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Found this on leftlanenews.com today. I'm a little suspect of front end styling as that appears still be a T-2 front end and it's doesn't look like it's fitting all that well.
But anyway... here's a spy photo of what could be the 2011 Touareg.









^^^^^^^^^^^^ Looks like a cross between the 2009 and 2010 Jetta Sportwagon front end.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:13 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Derek,
I bought my 2010 TDI with air suspension from Commonwealth. OJ Dawoodi helped me through the process and I loved working with him.
However, regarding your comment: My friend has a highlander hybrid and she's pissed that my TDI gets better gas mileage than her overpriced station wagon on stilts. (27.2 MPG on the way home from Mammoth this weekend).
I think that you'd see more sales if VW knew how to market this machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mscot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mscot* »_Derek,
I bought my 2010 TDI with air suspension from Commonwealth. OJ Dawoodi helped me through the process and I loved working with him.
However, regarding your comment: My friend has a highlander hybrid and she's pissed that my TDI gets better gas mileage than her overpriced station wagon on stilts. (27.2 MPG on the way home from Mammoth this weekend).
I think that you'd see more sales if VW knew how to market this machine.

Congrats and thanks for the business! The Highlander Hybrid has a cult following and the availability of a 3rd row (even if it only fits a small child) helps that car. I agree the marketing of this car is a huge point in which we are lacking but that decision comes from Herndon, VA and not from the dealers and with Jetta being our main volume car that will always get the lion share of the advertising $$$.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I would never put my child in the third row of a mid size SUV. If you need that much room you need to buy a mini van. But, people are dumb.
I do think it's odd that dealers have to pay for a portion of VW's advertising in their region but have no say in how/what is advertised.
What if you lived somewhere that more people wanted/needed SUVs instead of small sedans?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mscot)*

Arktech...
Except for brochure filler, VW has never marketed the Touareg's offroad capabilities in the US.
Replace Volvo with VW and this is one ad I would have liked to see...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB5PEBc_SJA
WOW my XC70 can do all that! better then my old Treg! lol just kidding!


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

Have an '04 v8 loaded and am happy with it. Soon to go for 60K service so hopefully some more life left in it.
When all is said and done I will never buy a VW again. The last time I step foot in a VW dealer/service center will be a happy day.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (herbertm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbertm* »_Have an '04 v8 loaded and am happy with it. 
The last time I step foot in a VW dealer/service center will be a happy day.

You can't be too happy with it if you wont buy again.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

not a touareg but i like it
vw Amarok


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_not a touareg but i like it
vw Amarok

I like it too. If VW will make the next Touareg some crippled puppet car, then I'll be considering something else, perhaps this Amarok.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (MinerSK)*

I'm wondering if the front end of this thing could be a real sneak peek at the front of the new Touareg??


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

X2
Also liking the look of that winch setup.








Would be nice if there were some shared underpinnings with the 7L platform. Maybe then we'd see some aftermarket offroad goodies.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (schubie)*

More important than comfort features is what sits beneath the hood.
A gasoline direct-injection turbo four-cylinder will come in a year’s time, but for now there are two turbo diesels, both common rail and both 2.0-liters in size.
The base motor has a single variable geometry turbocharger. It is good for 122 horsepower and 250 pounds-feet of torque. Volkswagen left that one at home and only let us try the premium engine, which is essentially the same but has another turbo to help out.
The more powerful TDI engines is rated at 163 hp and a stump-pulling 295 lbs.-ft. of torque at a low 1,500 rpm. It doesn’t seem right that such a small engine can be used to pull such a big ute, but it seemed to do just fine on our test.
There is a nice surge of torque from 1,500 rpm through to 2,800 rpm, which makes the Amarok quite entertaining. It’s a smooth oil burner with linear power delivery. The two turbos work seamlessly together. Only once on the drive did it seem to lose its boost and pause before getting going again. It has ample urge with minimal weight in the back, but the real test will come when it’s towing a serious load.
The engines promise class-leading fuel economy too and, thanks to a 21-gallon tank, VW says the Amarok can go 600 miles between fills.
First Drive Review of the 2010 Volkswagen Amarok
The Amarok’s six-speed manual transmission is impressive. Six cogs are better than five, which are usually standard for this class. The box is also a pleasure to use with clear gate access and a light clutch.
The automatic? Well, there isn’t actually an automatic at the moment and it looks like we will have to wait up to three years to see one.


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mscot* »_I would never put my child in the third row of a mid size SUV. If you need that much room you need to buy a mini van. But, people are dumb.
I do think it's odd that dealers have to pay for a portion of VW's advertising in their region but have no say in how/what is advertised.
What if you lived somewhere that more people wanted/needed SUVs instead of small sedans? 


VWOA has never been good at market segmenting.


----------

